# web gateway ntlm авторизация в chrome



## Patrick (14.05.2018)

Привет, развернут в домене прокси сервер mcafee web gateway 7.5. Настроена сквозная ntlm авторизация, которая работает. Браузеры в домене используются разные и разных версий. Проблема с браузером chrome. У всех пользователей в домене не проходит авторизация на любые сайты, запрашивается логин и пароль. Причем если у юзера несколько браузеров, то с этого же компьютера браузер internet explorer нормально работает, а хром нет. Что пробовал, на проксе проверил authentication database настройки, пробовал вводить учетки проблемных пользователей, пароли. Тест показывает, что аутентификация проходит. Подскажите что еще можно посмотреть ?
PS пока единственный фактор который объединяет проблемных пользователей - браузер chrome. Если зайти под другим пользователем на проблемной машине, поставить хром заново то все равно не работает.


----------

